# DivX-Einstellungen



## Moartel (18. April 2002)

Ich möchte Video-Sequenzen in DivX (5.01) encoden. Ich habe eine Szene mit 1:05 Minuten enkodiert und komme bei einer nicht besonders tollen Grafik auf 19.5MB bei einer Bitrate von 2500, einem maximalen Keyframe-Abstand von 48 (also 2 Sekunden) und "Basic Video Interlace" an nur auf eine eher schlechte Qualität.
Wie stelle ich das am besten ein? 

btw. ich benutze eine Auflösung von 640x480.


----------



## Kaethe (19. April 2002)

nicht so tolle Quali bei 2500er Bitrate?
Hmm,ich mach immer 1500 und es sieht bei mir ganz gut aus.


----------



## goela (19. April 2002)

Komischerweise bekomme ich mit dem DivX 5.00 Codec beim encoden von DV Material immer so einen komischen Grünstich beim divx-File. Passiert aber beim Codec 4.12 nicht! Hängt es an den Einstellungen?

P.S: Encode direkt aus ULead MediaStudio!


----------



## Kaethe (19. April 2002)

Also ich habe auch meine Probleme mit dem DivX 5.0 Codec gehabt. Hatte haufenweise Streifen drin gehabt.  Trotz deinterlacing. Sind aber mit dem 5.01 jetzt weg.  *puhh*


----------



## goela (19. April 2002)

Gut zu hören, dass die Streifen mit der neuen DivX 5.01 Version weg sind. Die hatte ich auch!
DivX downgeloaded aber noch nicht installiert!


----------



## Moartel (19. April 2002)

Ich habe Ulead Media Studio nicht, benutze VirtualDub.
Was habt ihr so eingestellt außer der Bitrate? Vielleicht liegt es an erweiterten Settings.

Hat jemand zufällig die Pro-Version mit dem Keygen aufgemacht? Oder nehmt ihr die normale, bzw. die werbefinanzierte Version her?


----------



## Kaethe (19. April 2002)

Also das Wort "Keygenerator" wird auf Seriösen Foren nicht gern gesehen!!

Ich hab die normale Version von DivX. Ansonsten hab ich bei den einstellungen nix verstellt. Ausser die Bitrate halt!

*flüster*
Es gibt soweit ich weiss für DivX 5.01 pro noch keinen  Ke********.
Und in DivX 5.0 war der Cr*** fehlerhaft. Das hat zu Artefakten geführt.


----------



## Moartel (19. April 2002)

LOL
Mich wegen Keygens anmaulen und selber ähnliches posten hm? Das war ja nur als Aufhänger gedacht, der Rest hätte ich natürlich per PM (wofür sind die sonst da    ) geregelt. Die Gepflogenheiten in diesem Forum kenne ich ja, bin ja schon länger hier. 
Ich wusste nicht dass der Keygen für 5.0 ned für 5.01 geht, dass der Crack ned geht habe ich gelesen.
Is aber jetzt egal, weil ich die Ad-supported Version installiert habe (Firewall ownz adware    ).

Habe mal ne Frage zu den Settings, und zwar. Was bedeutet:
"Quarter Pixel"
"GMC"
"Bidirectional encoding", 
bzw. was bringen mir diese Features im einzelen (das reicht mit eigentlich wenn ich das weiß). Außerdem würde mich interessieren was ihr von den "Psychovisual Enhancements" und "Pre-Preprocessing Source"-Optionen haltet. 

Ich habe mal testweise einfach alles angemacht und außer einer extrem gestiegenen Rechenzeit (was ja logisch ist) nur noch den Verlust vieler Details gemerkt (Wände konturlos, wirkt wie verwaschen, unscharf).

btw, nicht dass wir aneinender vorbeireden, ich benutze 2 Pass encoding, falls das was ausmacht.


----------



## Kaethe (19. April 2002)

Quarter Pixel:

Quarter Pixel verfeinert die bei DivX 4.x bekannte Standard-Aufteilung der Makroblocks von 16x16 Pixeln auf ein Viertel. Diese Option verlangsamt den Encodierprozess um einiges, bringt jedoch keine großartigen Qualitätsunterschiede. Kann man deaktivieren!  

GMC:

GMC hilft komplexe Szenen zu verbessern, bei denen Zoom oder Panning (Schwenken der Kamera) vorhanden ist. Sollte man aktivieren.

Bidirectional encoding:

Bi-directional encoding kann die verwendete Datenmenge erheblich reduzieren und die Qualität des Filmes verbessern.  Musste mal einschalten und testen. 

Psychovisual Enhancements: 
Macht sich die Fähigkeit des menschlichen Auges (Human Visual System, HVS) zu nutze eine hohe Empfindlichkeit für wichtige und unwichtige Charakeristiken einer Szene zu besitzen. Ein Algorithmus berechnet, welche diese sind und lässt wichtigen Objekten mehr Speicher zukommen als unwichtigen.

Psychovisual Enhancement steht am Anfang seiner Entstehung und ist noch nicht ausgereift. Qualitätsunterschiede sind kaum zu erkennen, jedoch nimmt es Prozessorlast in Anspruch wodurch der Kodiervorgang verlängert wird.  Kannste also deaktivieren! 

Pre Processing source 
Diese beiden Optionen sind nur für die Umwandlung von digital gecapture-te Analogvideos von Interesse, um Rauschen, Flecken oder Streifen aus einem Bild zu entfernen.  Probieren halt!! 

Also 2-Pass encoding verwende ich eigentlich nicht sondern 1-pass.
Grosse Qualitätsunterschiede kann ich da nicht entdecken,also nehm ich das was schneller geht! 

So,hoffe das Dir das weiterhilft.


----------



## Moartel (19. April 2002)

Hm, weitergeholfen hat mir das auf jeden Fall, leider nur wissensmäßig. Theoretisch erhalte ich also die maximal mögliche Qualität (wenn sich auch nicht zu viel ändert) wenn ich alles einschalte. Ich habe das mal gemacht und danach waren die Wände verschwommen und einiges unscharf.
Kann es sein dass diese Psychovisual Enhancements daran schuld sind? Dass sie bewirkt haben dass die (anscheinend unwichtigeren) Wände weniger gut dargestellt werden?


----------



## Kaethe (19. April 2002)

Ok,ich geb Dir mal nen Tip.  Lass die Einstellungen einfach auf "Default". Das is von den Programmierern alles schon auf die beste Quali und Kompressionsrate eingestellt.  Wenn möglich stelle nur die bitrate bzw. das deinterlacing um.


----------



## Moartel (20. April 2002)

Danke, werd ich mal testen.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (27. April 2002)

Schau mal auf:

http://www.dvds-kopieren.de (ich distanzieren mich hiermit öffentlich von der gelinkten Seite  )

Da findest du tausende (naja vielleicht nicht ganz) Tutorials zu genau dem Stuff.


----------



## Moartel (27. April 2002)

Naja, erst mal danke für den Link, aber wenn ich auf die Seite gehe habe ich oben ein Banner und ein paar Links, aber keine Tuts. Ich benutze den neuesten IE, daran kanns ned liegen. Mache ich was falsch oder ist da ein Trick dabei?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (27. April 2002)

Shit, was ist da denn los?

Dann probiers mal auf:

http://www.divxvid.net


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. April 2002)

Jetzt geht http://www.dvds-kopieren.de wieder.


----------



## Moartel (28. April 2002)

Ah gut, werde gleich mal schaun.


----------



## Kenny (8. Mai 2002)

ihr solltet ma miteinander tel. oder icq nr. austauschen, dann hätte ich mich net hier 5 min aufgehalten ;-)


----------



## BubiBohnensack (13. Mai 2002)

Reg dich doch nicht gleich wegen 2 Post auf.


----------



## xerxesthebig (18. Oktober 2003)

*5.02*

Das schöne am DivX 5.02 Pro (meine Version) ist, dass es eine sogenannte "Quick Config CLI"-Leiste hat.

Wenn hier jemand tatsächlich der Meinung iss, er hätt ne richtig gute Quali, kann er ja ma seinen "Quick Config CLI"-Leisten-Inhalt posten...

vielleicht hilfts dem ein oder anderen (mir?)


----------

